# Need Help Building My Letter Pair List



## nanocube (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi,

I am currently working on building my own letter pair list, and I am having the following problem :
How to recognize that the word ParK symbolizes PK and not PA as in PArk.

To solve this I have come up with following rules :

1. Two consonant : first letters of the first two syllables or first and last
. PK --> ParKing or Park
2. Vowel + consonant : first two letters
AP --> application

Could someone help me find good complementary rules to recognize :
- 3. Consonant + vowel (I get mixed up with PaTrick and PAtrick)
- 4. Vowel + vowel (I am thinking of first two letters like in AEroplane but it does not work for all combinations)

I know that once I get a complete list of words for all letter pair combinations, I won't have this problem anymore, but in the meantime a good rule for 3 and 4 would help. (Or maybe another system ?)

Thanks in advance,

Nanocube.


----------



## Blindsighted (Mar 28, 2017)

What I do and I think alot of other good BLDers do is assign one word to a letter pair and always use the same ones over and over again. For example: PA as paper and PT as pocket for images and I think that will eliminate confusion.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 28, 2017)

I think everyone has that problem, I cant think of a good way around it
if you use monosylables for consonant+ vowel there is no mixing up, and english has a lot of those, like those, those would never be th or ts, it would always be to
i wouldnt stick too hard to a rule anyway or its gonna take forever to think about words
about vowel+vowel well im spanish so for me its totally different, still AI is artificial intelligence so like a robot or w/e, AU is gold and OU is ouch! so i would imagine the noun before jumping as if stinged with a needle or something like taht, i dont know, as far as you can link one word with the next everything is valid, if a word reminds you of a concept go ahead and make struggle your word out of UF you know, you will get used to whatever you decide to go for eventually
imnot a MBLD expert but these techniques defenetly viable for BLD, hell for bld you dont need to link one word to the next one just repeat it twice in your head and youre good to go


----------



## nanocube (Apr 1, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> I think everyone has that problem, I cant think of a good way around it
> if you use monosylables for consonant+ vowel there is no mixing up, and english has a lot of those, like those, those would never be th or ts, it would always be to
> i wouldnt stick too hard to a rule anyway or its gonna take forever to think about words
> about vowel+vowel well im spanish so for me its totally different, still AI is artificial intelligence so like a robot or w/e, AU is gold and OU is ouch! so i would imagine the noun before jumping as if stinged with a needle or something like taht, i dont know, as far as you can link one word with the next everything is valid, if a word reminds you of a concept go ahead and make struggle your word out of UF you know, you will get used to whatever you decide to go for eventually
> imnot a MBLD expert but these techniques defenetly viable for BLD, hell for bld you dont need to link one word to the next one just repeat it twice in your head and youre good to go



Thanks for you advise. 
If I may, I would like to ask another question:

I am using M2 method for edges and I am trying to decide regarding CW and IS pieces (UF/BD and FU/DB) wether to :
- Change I for S directly in the memo when I am off by two (even target). 
- Or keep I in the memo and do S during the solve if I am off by two (even target).


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 1, 2017)

nanocube said:


> I am using M2 method for edges and I am trying to decide regarding CW and IS pieces (UF/BD and FU/DB) wether to :
> - Change I for S directly in the memo when I am off by two (even target).
> - Or keep I in the memo and do S during the solve if I am off by two (even target).



I have considered inverting them in the memo phase, but this ended up being too much work. My line of thought would be like "ReD KilT CeSar-_oh, wait, I what's a good CI pair... Ok, red kilt_ CIcada... _Where I am, again? So 1... 2... 3 pairs, tight, moving on_" instead of "ReD KilT CeSar GuiTar... And during execution, since S is the on the second syllable, I will use the _i_nverse alg.

With enough practice this will become automatic, don't worry.


----------

